# 2004 impreza WRX



## ShaunFlucker (Jul 26, 2013)

I joined this forum for info on mk1 tt's. Looking to buy a 225 or a v6 for my girlfriend in the coming weeks but thought I would show my impreza anyway.



















Currently running a safe 350ish bhp. Plans over the next 12-18 months to see the happy side of 500bhp for a seriously fast road car.


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

I babysat one for a year. OEM, for the size of car, with 300 hp and AWD, it placed plenty of power on the pavement.

It was a slingshot.


----------



## ShaunFlucker (Jul 26, 2013)

It goes well. Would go a lot better with a 6 speed.

Fastest car I've been in was a 450bhp JDM '04 sti. Went like nothing I've ever experienced.


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

i love imprezas! nice to see yours hasn't had the chav touch! i've got a w reg classic uk turbo wagon which is currently being fitted with a brand new newage sti td05 turbo, sti intercooler & a host of other goodies to push it over 300bhp!


----------



## ShaunFlucker (Jul 26, 2013)

None of my cars will ever be receiving the chav touch lol.

Nice subtle mods are my kind of thing.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

unlike most people on here, i like scoobys,, i have a classic wagon which i keep at my place in spain.. perfect for spanish mountain roads 8) ,,, but i do prefer mt TT :wink:


----------



## 225jay (Aug 11, 2013)

nice , I had 3 classic wrx and an evo3 lol
j


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

this is my 2nd classic. I bought a 3 year old 1 about 10 years ago. I found the difference odd going from a stripped 900kg 236bhp mk2 CRX VTEC that would happily rev to 9k to the impreza which was my 1st turbo car.

Also had a 363bhp Evo 5 which is easily the best car i've had, although not as fun as the CRX as it was a bit of a sleeper, no silly stickers or bodykits, stuck with 16" lightweight alloys & even had the Cobra buckets retrimmed to match the original leather seats so they didn't stand out as much


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

the TT beats the subaru everytime :roll:


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Devil said:


> the TT beats the subaru everytime :roll:


Lol and there was me expecting a serious head to head

I really fancy a shark-eye for a daily driver but only ever driven a blob eye jdm sti import back when Sunderland used to have a Subaru dealer ... Was really nice and gripped like nothing I have ever driven (or driven since) ... But the insurance at the time (I was 21) made it a total no-go lol ...


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

i'm gearing up to sell my classic. Don't really want to but i'm wanting to do a new course for work which isn't cheap & once done i'm going to have to update some of my work equipment & possibly get a bigger van!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Sell !! FFS , a classic is worth even less than a TT ,, :?


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

yep but to do the course & buy the new equipment i want i need about £8k. Then i'll need a few grand more to put towards a bigger van. I don't like finance etc & have always managed to save for most things.

The course is in December & i'd want to buy the equipment straight away. I've got savings but unless i can save £1k per month until Dec tehn i'm going to be short. Even if i just got £1k for my Impreza it'll help. I've also got about £1k worth of new bits for it in the garage that I was going to fit such as brand new STi TDO5 turbo, STi intercooler, decat up pipe, decat downpipe, cat back exhaust, fast road organic clutch, uprated fuel pump etc so could get rid of those as well

My busiess comes 1st!


----------



## Jamie3184 (Sep 12, 2013)

I really like the blob eye subaru, i have always wanted a WR1. I do realise that ultimately the WR1 isn't worth buying as you can get a widetrack STi for less money and have it remaped it be quicker than the WR1, there is just something about the whole look of the WR1 that i just love though.

Your WRX looks nice and with 350bhp i'm sure it goes even better :evil:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Buy an 05 sti, has many of the trick bits from the spec C inc the dccd which does take some getting used to, it's the last of the 2 litres cars and a lot stronger than the 2.5's

Mine is still quick enough to give a lot of the new hot hatches/saloons a good run especially when are conditions aren't great

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

that's probably what i'd go for. Although i still really like classic STi Type R etc


----------

